# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Не запускается винчестер

## KazaK157

Железо:
мать gigabaite GA-8I865
процессор не помню
оперативка ddr1 512mb
винчестер baracuda 7200.7 40 gb

суть проблемы в том, что при запуске проходит тест оборудования нормально, раздается характерный звуковой сигнал, дальше идет загрузка устройства по приоритету выставленному в биос, так вот тут то и сбрасывает обратно на тест оборудования и все по кругу до бесконечности. 
в биосе пробовал выставить различные приоритеты загрузки, сбрасывал, винчестер определяется нормально. 
вставлял другой винчестер wd1600aajb 160gb? c него загрузка прошла прекрасно. 
на другом компе вин видится нормально, провел проверку на битые сектора викторией-все нормально. сделал есче проверку стандартными средствами виндоус. результат тот же:(

вставил этот винт в другой комп, там всё теже признаки

Помогите плиз решить проблему

----------


## lemon79

Похоже на проблемы с мамой

---------- Post added at 19:13 ---------- Previous post was at 19:08 ----------

Пардон, "загрузка с другого винта прошла нормально", просто имею неприятный опыт с поломками двух аналогичных мам от Gigabyte

----------


## ekonsts

Попробуй переустановить систему на HDD 40 Gb. То, что он без БЕД-блоков еще не означает, что Windows в порядке.

----------


## KazaK157

> Попробуй переустановить систему на HDD 40 Gb. То, что он без БЕД-блоков еще не означает, что Windows в порядке.


винду переставил и все нормально пошло.
что странно, до запуска системы то дело не доходило, комп перезагружался на идентификации винта. Есть предположение что это была беда в загрузчике, но я с этим дела не имел неразу

Если у ково была такаяже проблема отпишитесь как решили. Просто уж интересно в чем было дело) да и пригодится может кому

----------

